# My cow was due 24th December and still hasn't calved



## Kairoa Glen

Hi, am new to the forum and would appreciate some input. My son's heifer was AI'd back in March 2012 and was given a due date of December 24th. She has a small bag developing and I thought that she may have slipped so had the vet out 4 days ago. Vet advised that there are 2 feet on the other side of the cervix and just to let her go. She will be 3 weeks overdue tomorrow, there is absolutely no possibility of her having a rendezvous with an unknown bull as she has lived her life on the Rural Residential block in town. 
Has anyone else ever had a heifer go this long over her due date. The AI straw was an easy calving Murray Grey so hopefully when it does come it will not cause any problems.

:help:


----------



## luvmyjersey1

We had one go 3 weeks over. Had a breech calf that we delivered successfully. Keep a close eye on her when she goes in labor. Ours was a second calf Limousin. Bag got enormous. When she finally went into labor it took quite a while to get two feet out. We watched every half hour and got her up in the barn. We pulled the calf at this point. He was much bigger than the other calves but made it. Good luck!


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Thanks, luvmyjersey1, Amy is a fresian jersey cross, she belongs to my autistic son Erik who has been checking her every hour since the vet confirmed that she was pregnant, he has even been setting his alarm and getting up every second hour through the night. He is bound to let me know of any minor change in her disposition. I really appreciate your fast reply.
:cow:


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Another day and still no baby, no real signs of anything imminent, how long is too long?


----------



## myersfarm

GLEN wrote Vet advised that there are 2 feet on the other side of the cervix 

She has a small bag developing 


That makes no sense to this old farm guy that has ran his gloved hand in there a few times ...he would have felt the back of the calf at 9 months or the calf would be coming out right then if he felt feet....either he felt something and thought it was feet

small bag developing 
she should have a firm tight bag.....


sounds like you have a tame cow...take us two pictures close up of rear end with the tail out of the way one of bag and the other you know


3 weeks late ....vet felt feet ... no other bull ..... sounds like a mumy calf to me


please do not fade away .....get back to us on this ....we all can learn from your cow


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Further info.

Vet felt via the anus, could feel 2 feet on the other side of the cervix.

Have attempted a vaginal examination but unable to complete. Vet advised that the cow has an abnormal vagina and to wait for natural labor and reassess re c section etc at that time.

When the AI tech was attempting to serve Amy they advised me that they were stumped and could not complete the job. I was an AI tech nearly 30 years ago so gloved up and gave it ago. it felt like there was an additional layer in front of the cervix which I was able to reach perhaps with my hand in 2 inches past the wrist.

I stretched really forward inside her, perhaps 3/4s of the way up to my elbow and the pipette shot forward and was able to complete the AI.

Am in the dark here.... please all excuse me if the next question appears really dumb, it there a possibility that cows have hymens and because she has never been with a bull and only had AI once that this could be the obstruction that the vet has felt vaginally??

Will go and take some photos, am new so am not sure how to load them up but wull give it a go.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Hi, as requested here are photos of Amy's rear end and her udder, included one of her face so she would not feel like a porn star... lol


----------



## momagoat61

Do you recall the exact date she was AI'ed? March 17th 2012 would give her a due date of December 24th.. To me she just dosen't look quite ready.. She doesn't look to have lost her mucus plug and I don't see any mucus stringing, her udder looks like she still have soom room to go before delivery. Her udder could inlarge over night and the next time you go out to check on her she could be stringing with her mucus plug.. Heifer's can and usually do go over by as much as a couple weeks. I would just keep a close eye on her and let nature take it's cource. To me she just doesn't look ready.


----------



## copperhead46

I'd have to have her checked vaginally, in my opinion she isn't even close, much less 3 weeks late. Either she has a dead calf or she was bred much later that you thought, sorry, I know you know when she was bred. Her vulva should be loose and almost floppy, not tight like it is. I'm sorry for your boy, I know this is a big deal for him and I hope he doesn't get dissapointed. Please keep us informed on what happens.


----------



## bigbluegrass

I think she looks real close to calving in the pictures. She is bagged up more than a little. She will fill in later, but for a first calfer she looks pretty ready. Once they have a few, they tend to have a bit larger udder.

3 weeks past her due date is a little long. Watch her close, she may have trouble. The calf will probably be big. Do you know the actual date of the AI? Maybe 3 weeks was an early estimate? Do you know what bull was used? At this point, I am hoping it was a real calving ease bull. Some cows (and some bulls) have longer gestation periods. 3 weeks is pretty overdue. She needs to go ahead and get it over with!:gaptooth: Have you been able to feel the calf move? If you feel on the right side of the cow, normally low and right in front of the back leg. You should be able to "bump" it and feel a response. If it kicks you, then you know it is still alive and doing well!

Good Luck and I hope she calves soon and has a good healthy baby!

Looks like 3 of us posted at the same time! hahaha


----------



## Kairoa Glen

She was AI'd on the 17th of March, very easy to remember because it was St Patricks day and my mum's 75th. She is in calf to an easy calving Murray Grey straw.

I know there are arguments before and against but curiosity got the better of me and I stripped a little from each quarter and she is producing beautiful colostrum.

I have tried eliciting a response from the calf but have had nothing.

Vet was unable to do a vaginal examination due to some unexplained abnormality (can cows have hymens?) She was hoping if the cow calved normally nature may be able to break the adhesion (Though how a heifer can have adhesions I do not understand) 

Am beginning to think maybe I should have her induced? I have a friend who works on a dairy unit and they have some spare induction needles from when they brought on the tail end of the herd.

I really appreciate all the feedback. Personally think that her ligaments etc have loosened. May go try to take another photo, her tail is no longer straight and inline with her back it probably has about a 5-7 degree angle to it. She has been making mucus strings for about 3 days but no other signs.

Current status, head down eating, happy in the paddock.


----------



## copperhead46

I hope she has you a big(ok, not too big) happy baby, real soon, maybe the strings mean she's thinking about it. As far a a hymen, I don't know, hmmmm, could be. Makes me wonder if the obstruction is keeping her from loosening up. this is a new trick on me, I'll just keep sending good calving thoughts to her. Good luck.

ps. I just love the picture of your boy checking her every hour, sounds like something my grand daughter would do.


----------



## DJ in WA

Editing messes up post, will try again below....


----------



## DJ in WA

She'll probably calve as soon as you get tired of watching her . But here's some info to think about, and it may be time to take action. On the other hand, sometimes it is interesting to see what happens if you don't do anything. I would say that she's getting into the ridiculous stage for length. Just shouldn't happen without a problem.
I would agree with those who say she looks ready - as a heifer don't expect a huge bag at birthing. Did some googling about parturition (birthing). The birthing process is initiated by the fetus, which releases a corticosteroid hormone, which starts changes leading to birth. So if there is a problem with the fetus, like death or deformity, birthing won't happen.
Here's a list of ways the fetus can have problems, including a genetic abnormality in Holstein-Friesians.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/111204.htm



> In Holstein-Freisian cows, genetically determined prolonged gestation is caused by an autosomal recessive gene of the fetus. The fetal adrenal glands fail to produce corticosteroids at term, in response to fetal ACTH. As a result, the fetus continues to grow until it outgrows its blood supply. Induction with dexamethasone does not induce normal labor and parturition due to insufficient preparation of the birth canal. A cesarean section will save the dam, but the fetus invariably dies due to adrenal insufficiency.


If the fetus is okay, but birthing is for some reason delayed, the fetus will be gaining a kilogram (2.2 pounds) per day after the due date. This can lead to calving problems. On the bright side, your heifer looks to be good sized and of breeds known for easier calving. How old is she?
So either way, might start thinking about the vet giving a shot to induce birth. Only complication is higher rates of retained placenta, but not a big issue. Alot of herds routinely induce as you can read here. Dystocia means difficult birth.
http://www.larounds.ca/crus/laveng_0206.pdf



> In a normal gestation, the fetus can gain from 0.45-0.68 kg/day





> in the final weeks





> _in utero _and as much as 1 kg per day when
> gestation is 1 to 2 weeks overdue. It has become common practice
> to induce parturition after 285 days of gestation rather
> than allow gestation to be prolonged to prevent dystocia due
> to fetal oversize. Induction of parturition may also allow the
> cow extra time to resume cycling for rebreeding. However,
> despite normal durations of gestation, with induction placental
> retention rates are elevated, leading to endometritis, delayed
> onset of estrus, and reduced first cycle pregnancy rates. Nevertheless,
> end-of-season pregnancy rates are usually not reduced.


----------



## ufo_chris

Hi!
When one of my cows was highly pregnant I could see the calf move and even feel it when she let me touch her (not really tame Highland) .
Not all the time but if you watch for 10 -15 minutes maybe...
Hope the calf is ok,
If it was me and the cow so tame I would go in and feel it myself and if you can touch the feet see if there is any movement.
I'm sure you already know this....but if it is dead it needs to be removed so your heifer will live.
But hopefully you'll have a bouncing baby soon...


----------



## myersfarm

cows do not have hymens


----------



## myersfarm

Nice udder but that rear just does not look close from what I see.....but I have had heifers look like that and a week later have a calf

hope all works out...I would be calling the vet again and tell him the whole story asking what he would do...he was there he felt and he has a whole lot better idea of what is going on

I did not expect that big of a udder and that small of a rear end


----------



## myersfarm

that flap your talking about could be keeping the calf from getting into the birth canal....I think thats what starts the contractions full blown


----------



## ufo_chris

myersfarm said:


> Horses and women are the only ones with hymens.....


My mom breeds dogs and said they have hymens..me, don't know ..
maybe in a cow it could be some growth or something that acts like one?


----------



## myersfarm

ufo your right I knew that answer before GOOGLE ...but I learned it in animal husbantre just looked it up and there are bunches that have them


----------



## Farmfresh

I don't know about cows, but I had a first time broodmare that carried her foal a month overdue. Horses take usually 340 days and her foal was born on day 362. All was well, but it was a BIG foal.


----------



## francismilker

Is there ANY possibility that the cow was bred at a later date? She looks like a typical first time heifer to me. I usually don't see them spring up very much and I don't ever expect there udder to get very tight either. Some have surprised me and acted like old, mature cows while others have looked like yours does in the pics and surprise me with a calf one morning.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

There is absolutely no possibility of her being bred at a later date, she was Ai'd only the once on the 17th of March, as she lives with a goat and 2 lambs no possibility of any paddock mate doing the deed. The nearest bull lives over 5 miles away so no mid night rendezvous, and she was so obvious when she came in season, you had to be careful she did not jump on you.

Was really surprised that she held on her first ever service.

She was born August 2009 so is rising 4, (not really a heifer sorry, should have called her a 1st time mum) Only attempted Ai out of curiosity, in all reality she is my son's mate who lives in the paddock!

Am off to check her again before going to bed, when I last checked she was just happily eating in the paddock. May look at having her induced on Wednesday, the sales are on Thursday and if we are unfortunate and have a dead calf I will be able to buy her a replacement baby. Will keep our fingers crossed and you all updated.

I really appreciate the feedback, thank you very much to all who have posted.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Just found this online at 
http://hereford.org/static/files/01_07_CalvingHeifers.pdf

Persistent hymen 
Often you&#8217;ll encounter a heifer 
with labor progressing nicely 
until the feet and possibly the 
nose begin to show, and then she 
stops. If you reach in, you&#8217;ll find a 
strong band of connective tissue a 
few inches inside the birth canal. 
Cope says, &#8220;As a general rule, 
a calf that appears to be a tight 
fit even though his nose is 
visible is hung up on a persistent 
hymen.&#8221; These rings of tissue 
are common in heifers and the 
stretching or breaking of these is 
a painful process. 

So obviously this hereford farmer believes they do have one, will put my trust in nature and continue to monitor (and update you)


----------



## G. Seddon

Does your vet have ultrasound equipment?


----------



## Farmfresh

The other question since this is an urban cow ... does your vet know anything about cows?

We are also urban farmers and have to have our large animal vet travel a long way to see our animals. (read huge trip charge) The city vets are great ... if you have a dog or cat.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

No it is a rural large animal vet we live on the edge of a small rural town out in the country. Have just been and done the morning check, more mucus threads, only other thing happening is her chewing her cud.

Have still seen no calf movements so seriously suspect something is amiss inside. Is Sunday here so may induce tomorrow, can happily milk her myself until a replacement baby is found, if needed. 

Bag looks a little tighter this morning but not overly


----------



## MO_cows

As rock solid as you seem to be on the AI date, I think I would induce her at this point, too. Two weeks past due date at 283 days is still in the "normal" range but you are even past that now.


----------



## mekasmom

I would be extremely concerned by now. I pray everything goes well for you.


----------



## myheaven

I would induce also. If you bump the baby from her side will the calf bup back at all? I would also rub her udder and massage her teats as it will help to produce oXytocen.


----------



## Miss Kay

Our Guernsey regularly goes 289 days.


----------



## DJ in WA

So if she was 283 days on Dec 24, add 7 days of Dec and 12 days of January, which makes 302 days, right?

Obviously isn't right. I'd be concerned about that genetic problem in Holsteins or just a dead calf, or something. Interesting that if a live fetus doesn't send the right signals to the dam, it will stay in there and keep growing, eventually needing a c-section.

If you've watched her alot and haven't seen any movement on the right side (rumen is more on the left), I'd have to wonder if its alive.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Thank you everyone, will do tomorrow morning, will keep you posted.


----------



## G. Seddon

I don't think inducing a cow is something that is done willy-nilly. There are risks involved, mostly retained placenta. You need to be absolutely, positively sure about your dates and your vet should be involved. I still think you should ultrasound this cow and make sure the calf is viable before doing anything else.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

So we are on day 306 and still waiting.... cow still happily chewing her cud and unperturbed. have revisited thoughts on induction, refused it myself and let nature take its course so unless Amy is distressed or showing signs of needing the vet we will just continue with checks and updates. Cheers


----------



## momagoat61

Probably 12 years ago we had a cow that was very close to calving and the cows got together that was not use to being together, small fence problem created a big problem and we had a cow down with a broken leg but not in labor so we induced her, as I recall it was a three shot process, Lutalyse, and Dex with another shot of Dex several hrs later and the whole process took at least 18 hrs or more hrs for the cow to go into labor and to start showing and pushing, we were there to help and delivered a heifer calf that was probably a couple days early. We Raised the calf on a bottle and we still have her in our herd. Had the cow with the broke leg put down after the delivery. Sure hope everything turns out OK with your girl there.


----------



## NeHomesteader

I'd let mother nature take its course......If she has a discharge and the calf is dead,it should have a fowl odor. Also,you wouldn't think she'd be acting right and eating. Best of luck. Let us all know.....


----------



## Kairoa Glen

just did the evening check, still creating clear threads, no smell, still a very happy girl, comes when she is called is happy to have a big rub and cuddle, contentedly chewing her cud. Mt autistic son is adamant that we are not to interfere unless Amy is unwell. 

Was beginning to doubt myself, could not find the AI docket so phoned the tech, was definitely the 17th of March. She is completely stumped had never heard anything like it. I will just have to go with she has to be the 1% way out the end of the bell graph.

Will post again in the morning I am off to bed, had been a long few days. Perhaps she is suffering watched pot syndrome, will cut checks back to every four hours.

Would really appreciate some input from anyone who has experienced anything like what was mentioned in the hereford article I found.

Regards
Viv


----------



## bigmudder77

If you induce her the shot takes up to 48 hours we gave one a shot that was 2 weeks over due and she had her calf at the 47th hour 

So if you give her the shot you have up to 48 hours she will calf but you would think her bag would be tight and hard as a rock and there would be more signs distress not eating a lot 

But the way it sounds she's not really doing any of that might be more harm than good to give her the shot cause she might just not be ready BUT also could be stuck and she's not even trying to push 

Idk what I would do if I had a cow over due for this long we always gave the shot if they were over due but really bagged up and tight and yours don't look too bagged up so I would say I would wait if Ihad this cow


----------



## lakeportfarms

I think you're looking at the possibility of a late term "mummified" calf at this stage. You won't necessarily be able to tell by a odor or any other visual signs, the only way to be sure is by an examination. If you feel confident you could go in yourself and poke it in the nose and see if you have any movement, or have a vet out with ultrasound.

There are two situations that may occur if it is mummified. Lute (you may have to try two or three times) if the calf is small enough. Or if the calf is larger, it may be necessary for the vet to go in and take it out in sections. This is going to require the services of a capable large animal vet, not somebody inexperienced.

Best wishes...


----------



## myersfarm

Lakeport thats what I thought in my number 5 post on this thread......there would not be a smell now if mummied 3 months ago.......every calf I have touched inutero has moved.....this vet said he felt feet...but did not say they moved why I said to check with vet again...since he had his hand in there...he could have said calf was alive then


----------



## TJN66

Anything new yet?


----------



## Kairoa Glen

All quite one the southern front, Amy sitting chewing her cud quite happy and content


----------



## Sparkie

Can you see calf movement?


----------



## southerngurl

lakeportfarms said:


> I think you're looking at the possibility of a late term "mummified" calf at this stage. You won't necessarily be able to tell by a odor or any other visual signs, the only way to be sure is by an examination. If you feel confident you could go in yourself and poke it in the nose and see if you have any movement, or have a vet out with ultrasound.
> 
> There are two situations that may occur if it is mummified. Lute (you may have to try two or three times) if the calf is small enough. Or if the calf is larger, it may be necessary for the vet to go in and take it out in sections. This is going to require the services of a capable large animal vet, not somebody inexperienced.
> 
> Best wishes...


One of my goats had a dead kid, it had died at about halfway through her pregnancy. There was never any smell, no infection. But she would not go into proper labor. I luted her twice and she still would not dilate all the way.; I wasn't even able to get all the old, partially reabsorbed placenta out, but there was no problem. She kidded here a while back with twins. So yea, not necessarily a smell or an infection with a dead kid, and I assume calf. It can all be sterile.

We are waiting for a heifer to calve as well. Last possible due date was the 4th. Been checking her ligaments every day for over 6 weeks.


----------



## myheaven

I have to know for my own mind at what point would You intervene? I have seen documentation of women carrying their dead fetus for 40+ years till they are surgically removed. In my mind Your son needs to be educated on when you need to "get tough and make a hard call" she may never deliver her calf if it's dead. You need to make a choice on what to do about the pregnancy. 
I had to do it. I had to lute a doe she was in predromal for a week and due to being lowest on the order she was stressed and wouldn't deliver. I made her deliver in 23 hrs. If I were you I would see what your vet thinks. Your son is autistic And should not be left to make this choice.


----------



## tallpines

I suspect my DH would (by now) be reaching in to those feet, and getting a sturdy, clean rope looped around them ----- and begin with some gentle, steady pulling pressure.


----------



## Tana Mc

tallpines said:


> I suspect my DH would (by now) be reaching in to those feet, and getting a sturdy, clean rope looped around them ----- and begin with some gentle, steady pulling pressure.


 
If she is not in labor, then her cervix is not dialated. No way to do any of that at this point.


----------



## ufo_chris

I am wondering how competent that vet is.
he knows she's way overdue yet did not check if the calf is alive or discuss with you what the next step should be !
I would.call another vet to come look at her.
if its alive its way to bog by now.
just because she is big does not mean much.
I have watched my uncle pull calves,3 men pulling,and they were ai and closely watched and induced if late. and yes,from hollsteins!
if its dead u run a risk of her dying from infection ,I'm sure your son is more attached to her than the calf .....



_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Kairoa Glen

The vet was unable to ascertain internally in the calf was alive as they felt the feet via rectal examination.

When attempting a vaginal examination to elicit a response from the calf was unable to reach far enough into the vagina due to ???adhesions ???hyman.

When the vet 'bumped' the calf they got a response. I should have asked exactly how to 'bump' as I do not believe I get any response.

She has bagged up further and is producing more strings. 

Still eating happily or laying and chewing her cud. Will keep you all informed.

Thanks


----------



## countryfied2011

KG, heifers do have persistent hymens so the farmer is right...how do I know....I had a yearling mare have one at 1 yr old. Totally freaked me out...she had this big bubble come out from her vagina when she would run....the vet would have me push it back in when needed...he finally did surgery on her a few months later. Sometimes they are filled with air and sometimes they are filled with fluid. He told me that it happens normally in heifers, rarely in mares. All they did with her is make a cut in it. 

Hope everything turns out ok with Amy....she looks like a sweet girl~

Edited to add, my mare had a fine healthy stallion 3 yrs later after the surgery


----------



## myheaven

With her streaming for so many days, have you checked her a time to see if she is dilating and if the hymen is causing her issues for delivery. I know you are on an island and not many choices. Either the head is twisted back or the calf is breach. If the head is twisted back the calf need to be manually repositioned. 
I have a doe that has a tilted uterus. When she fully dilates and feels the urge to push I have to reach in and pull the baby. Every time. She cannot deliver on her own. Period! She would just sit around and chew her cud if I didn't pull.


----------



## Miss Kay

Assuming she is just late and hoping she does calf soon, watch for a retained placenta. It happens sometimes in long pregnancies (and for other reasons too).


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Excuse my ignorance, a few have suggested I should 'lute her' I Googled 'how do I lute a cow' and all the info was in relation to making her cycle prior to AI.

Can someone enlighten me please.


----------



## lakeportfarms

Lutalyse is a injectable drug that causes a cow to cycle, or in the case of one bred, to abort the calf prematurely. It is available by prescription only, and some vets won't even give it to you because of the potential for "misuse" 

If you have a mummified calf, it can sit there for a long time, but obviously she won't be producing any calves or showing any signs of cycling. There is a good chance she can be bred again after aborting the mummified calf, but it may be difficult to get her to concieve. Natural service by a bull is usually a better way to go for the first time following, or you'll be possibly wasting some additional time and money through AI.

I'd agree with another prior post that your vet should have attempted to tell if the calf was alive if she was so close to the due date. Any you may be looking at the possibility of sectioning the calf to remove it if the lute doesn't work, or if the calf is so large that it may pose problems to the mother for delivery.

I hope I'm wrong of course...


----------



## myheaven

Kg is your vet able to do a c section if needed? Or putting back a prolapse? These are two questions I think are critical. I think in my own situation I would be calling my vet to ask. Also could you pay for the fore mentioned services? I think you need to start thinking hard on the next step. Unless you need burger?


----------



## lakeportfarms

I think I better clarify before the OP gets the wrong idea when I said "section". I don't mean C-Section...if the calf is alive and very large it may be something that is necessary to save the lives of both, but if the calf is dead/mummified by "section" I mean to go in through the cervix and take the dead calf out a little bit at a time.

If it had been a natural breeding, or if the cow had been with a bull continuously and possibly slipped a calf and was re-bred a couple of months later, it would be different. But with a firm AI date and still no calf, we could still be having this conversation a month from now.

You can give it another week or so, and at that point its time to think about your next step. In any case, depending on the size/birthweights of the AI sire, I'd have a vet on standby until then.


----------



## MDKatie

Cows are routinely induced without any problems. Many large dairies do it so they know exactly when to expect calves. 


Crossing my fingers for a good outcome!


----------



## momagoat61

I keep checking this tread, hoping to see a post and picture of Amy cow licking on her heathly new born heifer calf. That would be so wonderful! Praying all is well..


----------



## nduetime

Praying for a good outcome here as well! Keep us posted.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm

Any up date on your cow??? I keep checking hoping to hear of a positive out come.


----------



## ufo_chris

Oakshire_Farm said:


> Any up date on your cow??? I keep checking hoping to hear of a positive out come.


me too!



_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## myheaven

As do I. It has become an obsession for me.


----------



## cathleenc

me too! I love sweet good cows and I love that your son loves her so much.

fingers crossed!


----------



## NeHomesteader

Me too!!! Hoping and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Dreamfarm

myheaven said:


> As do I. It has become an obsession for me.



Me too I check all the time for an update..hoping she doesnt just disappear.. Hoping for good news


----------



## genebo

Waiting, waiting.


----------



## myheaven

Kg if something is awry please let us support you! We will not tell you " told you so" or point fingers. We're here to help and support. We all pray you are helping her with deliver as to why you are absent. Know we are here do support and answer questions. I ignore my house work n bill paying all the time to help people on here. All hours of the day and night.


----------



## Alaska

reading daily with fingers crossed, good luck and gods speed


----------



## southerngurl

I have angst! 

And it's making me fret about our heifer more now too.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Hi everyone, I have been away on Pony club camp, my brother was on Amy watch. No change, still happy chewing her cud, will phone vet tomorrow and discuss possibilities. Will update you all when I know more.

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes, they are appreciated.

Regards

Viv


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Her udder has tightened considerably overnight, she has milk pouring from her two front teats, is appearing restless. My son has spent the last 2 hours out with her just lying on her rubbing her shoulders. He came in all excited that he had felt the baby move so we will keep our fingers crossed. Vet is meant to be phoning me back at 10. Will let you all know the update.


----------



## myheaven

Oh good! I'll pray more!


----------



## myheaven

I personally as soon as possible would go in vaginally and check calf presenting position. Make sure the head is not turned back


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much for posting a update..have been following your story from day one! Cant wait until that baby is born so we all can see what he/ she looks like..I love baby calfs.


----------



## myheaven

Warning tmi! I personally as a human ovulate 8 days later the "normal" and always go 13 days over. So for dr's who only go by 28 day cycles , are 22 days off for me. The dr's freak over nothing with me. If they would only listen! That's why I have a midwife. Lol


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Vet is happy to still leave her at the moment, need to treat one rear quarter as she has picked up mastitis.:shrug:

My Heaven, I cannot do a vaginal inspection as her hymen is still intact, have discussed this with the vet, the preference is for it to be broken naturally during birth. If Amy gets stressed at all we will be doing a C Section delivery and this will be her one and only baby so the hymen will not present any issue in the future.


----------



## G. Seddon

So I gather your vet does not have ultrasound equipment. Did the vet examine her again to see if there is ANY indication that the calf is alive?

23 days past due...about one cycle....are you absolutely certain of the AI date or that no other cattle were in the area at all ever?

Long time ago, we had a cow with a mummified calf (we were new, had just purchased the cow, and had NO clue when she had been bred, in fact, didn't know she was pregnant). Found her straining one day. Took two shots of Lutalyse to get her to pass it. Took her two years after that to deliver a live calf.


----------



## myheaven

Any update. Not sure the time difference from central time to nz time


----------



## DJ in WA

G. Seddon said:


> So I gather your vet does not have ultrasound equipment. Did the vet examine her again to see if there is ANY indication that the calf is alive?
> 
> *23 days past due...about one cycle....are you absolutely certain of the AI date or that no other cattle were in the area at all ever?*
> 
> Long time ago, we had a cow with a mummified calf (we were new, had just purchased the cow, and had NO clue when she had been bred, in fact, didn't know she was pregnant). Found her straining one day. Took two shots of Lutalyse to get her to pass it. Took her two years after that to deliver a live calf.


I was thinking it must be an extremely rare event for a calving to occur normally at over 306 days gestation. Especially since the calf could gain an extra 50 pounds in the extra time.

Maybe someone somewhere studies these things. Of course, the breeding dates would have to be 100% confirmed.


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Hi All,

I am pleased to announce the arrival of Crystal, a lovely healthy murray grey heifer, up and drinking after 8 minutes. Will post photos soon. Thanks to all for your advice and thoughts. 

The vet had confirmed the calf still alive this morning and was happy to still let nature take its course as the cow was showing no distress.


----------



## Dreamfarm

So happy for you! WHEWW!!!!!!


----------



## chickenista

YooHoo!!!! Fantastic news!!
Even non-members of the cattle forum had been watching this thread.
I will admit to being thrilled!!


----------



## myheaven

Thank God!!!!! I am so happy! I know you are too! I can sleep tonight!


----------



## ufo_chris

congratulations! so glad all is well. how big is she? 
can't wait for the pics!


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## notbutanapron

HEAVE!!! Oh good heavens thank goodness! I could barely breathe all up in worryin' about this even though I didn't even post [wait did I?]. EDGE OF MY SEAT I tell you. Going, "No no no not another day not another day...c'mon cow...c'mon....."

You can tell I don't have TV.

PICS
!


----------



## momagoat61

Congratulations! I'm so happy that the delivery went well, I been so worried about all this. And it's a heifer to boot. God is good!!! Happy, Happy Dance!!! :nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## G. Seddon

I think we are ALL relieved, most especially your cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Kay

Glad all went well.


----------



## lakeportfarms

Fantastic news! And a heifer to boot! I'm sure it's even more special since you had to wait so long  We're all interested in how large (lbs., kilos, stones, whatever) and how the delivery went. And of course photos....


----------



## bigbluegrass

Good good good!:icecream:

I had a first time heifer calve last night as well. I don't know if it is a bull or heifer, since she is being a bit protective. I don't know if mine was overdue, since I don't have an actual breeding date. These things do make you wonder, if you never knew the actual date of breeding and just let nature take it's course -would it matter?- it wouldn't change the outcome - you would just worry a lot less:shrug:

Glad it all turned out well.


----------



## countryfied2011

:nanner::nanner: I know you are relieved....and Amy just kept chewing her cud, knowing it wasnt time yet and wondering what all the hoopla was about...lol



> My Heaven, I cannot do a vaginal inspection as her hymen is still intact, have discussed this with the vet, the preference is for it to be broken naturally during birth.


Told you the farmer was correct...they do have hymens, my vet wouldnt lie to me...lol He was one of the best in Middle TN. He passed away a few years ago at 80 something yrs old.....I still miss the ol'man. But his son is just as good but they dont do large animals anymore...

Give Amy a big hug and cant wait to see pictures. Woohoo, a heifer~


----------



## Guest

Yay...glad everything went okay! Cant wait to see the pictures of her.


----------



## cathleenc

Oh, happiness all around!

Welcome, little Crystal! You are probably the most awaited calf that Homesteading Today has ever known!


----------



## NeHomesteader

SO HAPPY for you guys!!! I think everyone that has been following this post is just as happy as you, I know me and my hubby are. CONGRATS and can't wait to see Crystal.


----------



## nduetime

I am just so thrilled for you and your son and Amy! Absolutely thankful that you stayed your course and did what you and your vet felt was the best thing for Amy. Not that you did not get a lot of great advice but the difference of being there and being the owner, knowing your animal, etc. is everything. Just very thankful for the best outcome ever!


----------



## southerngurl

Awesome! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jersey/guernsey

Oh good!
A healthy heifer and a happy mama can't get better then that
Pictures please


----------



## PonderosaQ

Congratulations. You had a long and nerve racking wait. I bet your son is just thrilled. Lots of us that have been watching and waiting here in HT are pretty happy too. Can't wait for those pictures.


----------



## genebo

Congratulations!

Now pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Congrats...so happy this was a GOOD outcome!

Where is she...pics please


----------



## copperhead46

what a relief, it's good to know how many folks on this forum, genuinely care about other peoples animals, makes me feel good about all of us, 
So glad she delivered a healthy baby and hope next time she does it like a "normal" cow!!


----------



## Alaska

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!
Oh what a relief it must be.


----------



## myheaven

Please oh please post pictures of mommy and baby!


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Hi guys, sorry I do not have a camera and had to wait for my daughter inlaw to upload from her camera. As you can see amy had bagged up considerably more than the original photo I put up.

Crystal and Amy are both doing well, will start milking her soon. Thankyou to everyone for you loving thoughts whilst we all waited for Amy. My love is sent straight back to you all.


----------



## countryfied2011

I just love Amy's face...glad moma and baby are doing good....Crystal is a cutie


----------



## MO_cows

Great news! As far over due as she was, I really thought we were gonna see a sad post. Very happy for you that you got a live calf and a heifer to boot.


----------



## myheaven

I did also mo cows. That calf is big!! How did she deliver head first of butt first? I just gotta know. I am so glad all are ok and momma cow is healthy! How are they today?


----------



## Kairoa Glen

Was a normal delivery, everything was where it was meant to be, was worried as she was so late so had a little pressure put on each leg so I could check everything and that was all it took, the next contraction and with the slight extra pull it was all over and done with.


----------



## NeHomesteader

We were all pulling for Amy and hoping for a good outcome. YOu got a great one. So happy for you and your family. They are both adorable!!


----------



## ufo_chris

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## nduetime

Amy is a very pretty Momma, looks well pleased with herself too! She should, that is a beautiful heifer.


----------

